# Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!​*
Ein guter Freund hat mir den Link geschickt zu einem Video von Slivki Show DE - durchaus bekannt in Youtube-Kreisen.

Mir eigentlich auch.

Nur bis dato nicht im Bereich Angeln. 

DAS HAT SICH NUN GEÄNDERT!

Slivki hat sich nun auch des Angelns angenommen...

Und - statt einfach Angel kaufen  - bastelt er sich die selber.

Durchaus rustikal!

Und Fisch gefangen hat er dennoch!

Ich finde:
ANGUCKEN LOHNT!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nVEL0NNt6U


Thomas Finkbeiner





PS:
Ich habe gewettet über die Art/Inhalt mancher Kommentare, die zu dieser Meldung zwangsläufig kommen wird müssen.

Ich wette nur (SCHWABE!), wenn ich weiss, dass ich gewinne...
:g:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!*

Ich find das einfach genial ;-))
Inkl. C+R am Schluss ;-)))


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!*

Ich glaub, damals als Kinder haben wir alle so oder so ähnlich angefangen... :q


----------



## Ørret (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!*

Jo so ähnlich hab ich's als kleiner Pimpf auch gemacht, als ich als Schwarzangler meine ersten Fische gefangen hab. Bis ich irgendwann erwischt wurde.Da hamse mir das rechte Ohr ordentlich lang gezogen und mir wurde nahe gelegt in den Verein einzutreten.:q:q:q
Werd ich nie vergessen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!*

Also Ringe gebastelt oder Haspel haben wir nicht - Stock, Schnur, Haken feddich..

War geil!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!*

Aber auch bei einer selbstzusammengebastelten Angel gilt:

Niemals ohne die richtige Zielfisch-Schnur losziehen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!*

jaaaa, genau, das war auch so geil!!!


----------



## Gondoschir (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find das einfach genial ;-))
> Inkl. C+R am Schluss ;-)))




Und das noch vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Filme aus der Ukraine sind und hier immer wieder behauptet wird, dass Russen grundsätzlich alles abknüppeln was an den Haken geht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Und das noch vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Filme aus der Ukraine sind und hier immer wieder behauptet wird, dass Russen grundsätzlich alles abknüppeln was an den Haken geht.



Bitte keine Fakten wenn Klischees bereits feststehen


----------



## jigga1986 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Und das noch vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Filme aus der Ukraine sind und hier immer wieder behauptet wird, dass Russen grundsätzlich alles abknüppeln was an den Haken geht.


Ist auch war... 

Video ist cool, Sprache brutal 

Problem bei solchen ruten größere Fische schwer zu fangen ..da keine Rolle 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z3C mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!*

nee, wat schön #6#6#6
katz, käfer, tackle, fisch und wieder frei

wirklich was fürs noch pochende kinderherz #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!*

Absolut!!!


----------



## angler1996 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Eine Angel gemacht und Fisch gefangen!*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Und das noch vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Filme aus der Ukraine sind und hier immer wieder behauptet wird, dass Russen grundsätzlich alles abknüppeln was an den Haken geht.



 was haben die mit einander zu tun|kopfkrat 
 geiles Filmchen , fehlt nur ne Stella dran


----------

